# Home made twitch?



## now_loves_mares (10 January 2011)

My mare will only be clipped when twitched. I find the humane ones slip off so want to make one, however I always think bailer twine is quite nippy? My choices seem to be polypropylene (like the shiny haynets) or climbing rope. Can anyone recommend the best? Also what thickness? Too fat and it won't stay on, too thin and it will be too tight. I think either 6 or 8mm?

Please no comments if you disagree with twitching! I would rather do small clips with the twitch than sedate her and deal with floppy muscles!


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2011)

Who ever designed the twitch,  and I realise that it's a bit late!  should receive world wide recognition.  

Bailer string is too thin.  8mm is a bit too thick (I think).  6mm works best.  If you're to use poly rope,  and it has a directional twist,  then bear this in mind when you assemble it. If you're right handed,  then facing the horse,  a clockwise twist works best.  It's just easier.  If you've used a left hand twist rope,  then it will try to unwind itself.  That doesn't make sense,  does it?!!  I know what I mean!

If you could find a thin,  braided,  climbing rope,  then that would be best of all,  I feel sure.

Alec.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (10 January 2011)

Most of the home-made twitches I've seen use part of an old broom handle with a hole drilled in the end and plaited bailer twine (so it's not so thin).  Not saying I completely agree with it but it can be usefull in some situations.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (10 January 2011)

i make my own out of a piece of broom handle with a hole drilled in, and then a piece of soft tubular cotton rope jusy under a cm in diameter. i got some lovely rope stuff off a rug bag this winter.(what uses to be the handles)


----------



## appylass (10 January 2011)

I've used the rope that comes with a himalayan salt lick,it's just the right size and length, IMO!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (10 January 2011)

i bought some rope from B&Q its kind of like haynet rope but not as shiney and softer so it doesnt mark thier noses, its quite chunky, you could possibly use a chunky shoe lace


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 January 2011)

Hmm lots of good ideas! I have the broom handle (a victim of trying to clear snow off the stable roof!).I do have the Himalayan licks. Will try B&Q and there is a climbing centre near me too. Have loads of old shoelaces j could plait, but I don't think they'd be long enough?


----------

